# How do I contact a mod?



## DanMcG (Oct 23, 2010)

If I need a mod to do something for me like delete a double post, Is it acceptable to hit the red flag icon or is there another method.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 23, 2010)

That will work or by PM


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 23, 2010)

If that doesn't work you could always post something inappropriate and they will contact you... JK...http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/emoticons/?action=view&current=HaHa7_ani-1.gif


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 23, 2010)

Just call Jerry. Or start thinking about him and......... poof there he is.


----------



## meateater (Oct 24, 2010)

Post a roadkill.


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 24, 2010)

Embedding gay porn pics in your posts seems to work quickly Dan.


----------

